# autosleeper sigma EL



## misterbus (Sep 27, 2010)

i am looking closly at buying a sigma and wonder how others are getting on with there buy. i am aware of judder in some which may have started with a clutch design change from a lead base to a resin base which in turn damaged the gearbox


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

There isn't that many around so responses to your question may be slow,

Most that I have seen are the rear lounge versions. Not heard any moans. Current ASOC Chairman has one.

There seems to be much more effort going into pushing the Broadway which replaced the Sigma.


----------

